# look what i forund this morning



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this morning i went down to let the girls out for a pee. i was very confused when i saw this. 









our cat Joey had spent the full night with the girls in their crate, he must have been asleep in their when i put them in the crate last night, i didnt turn the light on so didnt see him.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL it's a Catapoo


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

I bet Joey had a lovely warm night cuddled up with your Cockapoo gang! He'll be in there again when the nights go cold if he's anything like my cat Sophie x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah that is such a great photo, the dogs look quite bemused but Joey not quite so!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee amazing!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

So cute! 

Are all your dogs in the same crate at night? And if so...how big IS that crate?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh how wonderful. Bet they had a whale (or is it wail, I never know which!) of a time.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

AMAZING! So sweet!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha thats so funny


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

lol thats so funny looks a bit like my house haha x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Joey looks ever so pleased to see you x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!! THAT IS HILLARIOUS! funny kitty.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh kendal .. that is funny ... they must have all snuggled down together


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Warms the cockles


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

fantastic photo


----------

